# [solved] Kernel - booting smp configuration - hangs randomly

## mlyszczek

Hi,

I have asus x99 motherboard and intel i7-5820K (6 cores with ht) for more than a year now. I never had problems with it until now. 

Sometimes my Linux machine will boot fine and it's stable after that. But sometimes kernel stops at "x86: Booting SMP configuration node  #0, CPUs: #1 #2 #3..." sometimes it will stop at cpu #8, sometimes at cpu #11 - it looks random. After about 3 seconds, Linux boots without all 12 cpus, or it prints some messages and instantly resets.

Also I noticed that EFI boot and post is slower - it takes more time to reach grub bootloader than usual. Windows machine refuses to boot also (it just hangs) I managed to boot windows only once (it was stable as well). I use kernel 4.7.0 and it worked fine before and I didn't change anything when the problem occured for the first time.

Could this be symptoms of failing cpu or motherboard? In EFI monitor voltages looks fine and once it manages to boot it works stable. Any idea how can I check if this is really failing CPU or motherboard? 

Thanks in advanceLast edited by mlyszczek on Tue Sep 20, 2016 11:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mlyszczek,

It can also be PSU issues.

You have at least two connectors from the tin box PSU to the motherboard.

One contains about 24 pins with lots of pretty colours.

The other contains a row of black and a row of yellow wires.  This provides power to the CPU core.

Switch off the mains power at the wall bet leave the box plugged in.  You want the earth connection.

Open the box and touch some bare metal. This discharges you in case you have a static charge.

Find the connector with only the black and yellow wires on the motherboard.

Unplug it and inspect it.  Does it show any sign of discolouration?

Mine is quite charred.

Put it back together and waggle it to wipe the contacts.

Reboot to test.

If this helps, its only good for 6-18 months, then you need to do it again.  There is no permanent cure

----------

## mlyszczek

Thanks for the answer, but the PSU wasn't the problem - contacts were clean.

No, the problem was... PS4 gamepad. Yes, weird. When I disconnected gamepad all symptoms went away.

But why did USB device (a specific one) cause CPU to fail? Guess I'll never know what really happened there.

----------

